# Excited



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

OmG. I'm going to get a hedgehog! 
First i'd like to say "yes my excitement over a hedgehog was drindling," until last night. 
I had a dream where i had a male hedgie and it really liked me! No animals totally love me but in thsi dream it did. 

After doing loads of research, and looking at cute pictures and stuff I really want my hedgehog NOW. I had posted a post here a few days ago saying my excitement wasn't there any more, but it definiately came back. I've been researching cages even though I'm going to be using a sterilite and how i can make it better.  

I am thinking about the top of the cage and wheter or not i can put it on when i put in the wheel. If so i'm going to get a screen and apply it in the middle of the top. . 
That way i won't have to be worried about mr hedgie climbing his water bottle and escaping since in my house he'll be a goner if he gets lost. Argh. 

SOoooo excited.  I received my two FREE snuggle sacks from a lady (only had to pay postage). 
I'm going to wash them just to make sure they are clean. i also got fleece baby blankets from the $1.00 store. yOu can get sooo much hedgie supplies there if you can use your imagination. . 

i am hoping the breeder will send more pictures.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

what are you going to do if he doesn't love you? I have one that I've had for almost a year now, and yesterday was the first time she ever took a treat outside of her cage, and the first time she's ever tried to explore a bit. She still won't unball if I'm touching her.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

nikki said:


> what are you going to do if he doesn't love you? I have one that I've had for almost a year now, and yesterday was the first time she ever took a treat outside of her cage, and the first time she's ever tried to explore a bit. She still won't unball if I'm touching her.


 :lol: WHYTE STILL HATES ME :lol: (that is the name of one of my postings on this forum and it still stands.)

hedgehogs4ever, 
I wish you the best with your new hedgie and look forward to pictures. Its natural to feel ups and downs about a new pet, please know that we (on the forum) are just concerned for the hedgehog if you were already feeling bummed and unexcited. I am not trying to gang up on you, I have just seen too many hedgehogs shuffled around to different homes because the owners were disappointed in what hedgehog life was really like. If you are committed to giving this new pet a *forever* home, which means 3-5 years of living with something that may not want to have anything to do with you, then by all means congrats!

Whyte still hates me but I refuse to give up, I hope you do the same if the one you receive isn't social.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Who did you get your free snuggle sacks from?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

My Leroux still isn't too fond of me and my husband.

AND

My new girl, PoPo, bites me and my husband at least once or twice a day. It is something I have gotten used to and am okay with as it is a characteristic of some hogs.

These are things you should be expecting. A lot of people get caught up in thinking that these animals are "snuggle-babies" or going to be their "best pal", but they are exotic and newly domesticated animals. They need to be treated with the utmost respect and you need to expect anything from them. This animal works on their terms , not yours. I think a lot don't get that concept.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

i joined a yahoogroup called hedgehogwelfare. Some lady was nice enough to give me free snuggle bags. . 

I know about the biting. . i have heard a lot of stories bout biting and other things and i'm just really excited.. my baby is only 8 weeks when i get him. I still haven't really decided on a name.

Toby
Scout
Stitch
or 
Buddy (89% liking this one the best but i dunno)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't be 100% but I think the things on HWS like snuggle sacks are for rescues and hedgehogs in need. Congratulations on your soon to be new hedgie but just know that they are a lot of work and you have to be prepared that they may or may not be social like stated above. You may get a hedgie that doesn't want anything to do with ppl and you have to be prepared to still provide a great home if that scenario happens.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes the bags that were made by the people on HWS and sent out for only the cost of shipping were made for people taking in Texas rescue hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, those free bags were meant for the Texas rescues. I hope you were honest with her when requesting bags and told her you were buying a baby, not getting a rescue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

yes i told her i was getting it from a breeder. I sent her the shipping cost plus extra.... 
in fact she did send out most of her bags to the Texas hedgehogs but had a few extra she was trying to give away. So i paid for postage + extra.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am wondering who this is so I could get a few snug sacks for my rescue , as I didn't get any when picking up my rescue.


----------

